# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Το  καινουριο stand του Κικο!

## kdionisios

Σημερα παρελαβα το νεο stand του Κικο.
Ελπιζω να το χαρει!







 Και παρακατω ειναι ενα sprouter το οποιο ευχομαι να ειναι τοσο ευκολο στην χρηση οσο λεει....

----------


## mitsman

Τι ωραιο σταντ..???????????????????

 δεν ειναι πολυ λειο ομως το ξυλο βστε να γλυστραει??? ρωταω δεν ξερω!!!

Το σπρουτερ τι ειναι???

----------


## kdionisios

Δημητρη τι να σου πω......η πραξη θα το δειξει!
Παντως το ξυλο (java tree) που ειναι φτιαγμενο το σταντ θεωρειται απο τα καλυτερα για παπαγαλους.
Στο sprouter φτιαχνεις φυτρα. Υποτιθεται οτι ειναι πολυ απλο. Επισης θα δειξει.....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Είναι μανζανίτα το ξύλο δεν γλιστράει.Φαντάσου σαν τα ξύλα που βγάζει η θάλασσα .Είναι τροπικό ξύλο ιδανικό για παπαγάλους.Το ίδιο sprouter έχουμε είναι όντως πολύ πρακτικό.Σούπερ σταντ.Καλορίζικο

----------


## mitsman

ζαχαρωνω και εγω κατι σπρουτερ που εχω παρει χαμπαρι!!

Οι επομενες φωτο ελπιζω να ειναι με τον Κικο να χαιρεται τις λιχουδιες του σπρουτερ πανω στο νεο του σταντ!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Καλορίζικο Διονύση και να το χαρεί ο μικρός σου !!!!!

----------


## douke-soula

ειναι πολυ ωραιο Διονυση !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

καλοριζικο ...... και καλες ωρες διασκεδασης στον μικρο :Anim 26:  :Anim 26:  :Anim 26:

----------


## zack27

Διονυση πολυ ωραιο μπραβο!!!!θα το καταχαρει ο μικρος!!!!

περιμενουμε φωτο ε!!!

----------


## Epicouros

Καλορίζικο Διονυσάκο,.....αν θέλεις στείλε μου ένα π.μ για το από που και πόσο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο!!!καλα να περναει ο μικρος εκει πανω!!

ειναι τα ιδια ξυλα που πουλανε για τα ενυδρεια?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> ειναι παρα πολυ ωραιο!!!καλα να περναει ο μικρος εκει πανω!!
> 
> ειναι τα ιδια ξυλα που πουλανε για τα ενυδρεια?


όχι παρότι μοιάζουν.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραίο σταντ!!!
Με 'γεία του!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλοριζικο να ειναι Διονυση!!!!Ελπιζω να περασεται αξεχαστες στιγμες!

----------


## Georgia_io

Εύχομαι να το χαρείτε με τον φιλαράκο σου!!! Πολύ ωραίο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΤΕΛΕΙΟ σταντ καλορόζικο.

----------

